# Farewell Pioneer 10



## Brian G Turner (Feb 26, 2003)

Contact has finally been lost with Pioneer 10. Article here. Darn good show - but glad the Voyagers are still operating.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2003)

Of course, there's always the chance that it returns to earth in the midst of a huge energy cloud and calling itself "P'ner". And assuming it isn't destroyed by a Klingon Bird of Prey.


----------



## nemesis (Mar 1, 2003)

The Pioneer craft were always intended to be expendable. If the Voyagers died that would be a tragedy.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 7, 2003)

How far has Deep Space 1 got to now? It must have accelerated to quite a speed by now. Does anyone know its destination??


----------

